# What kind of business do you all have in the Non Snow months



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

So what kind of business do you all have in the non snow months? I understand that up north that is only like 2 months a year

Looking for something else to add to my snow plowing business as the surveying work has just about dried up and there are way to many people unemployed in this field. Not to mention if funds get cut to the HWY depts, the pipeline projects or anything else that gets federal $$ that would need a archaeological survey...

So, I am looking for something that I can do in the summer and tie into the snow plowing, so as I can service the same (or most) people all year long.

I have thought about the lawn business again, had one 2 or 3 years ago, had to sell out due to to many non paying customers. Every Tom, Dick, and Speedy with a push mower is mowing grass for 5 bucks. Not worth me buying the equipment again and having insurance etc..

do not have the money to buy excavation equipment or I would get into that, but with building/construction being all but dried up.....not a good idea anyway.

So what are some other things? give me some ideas to try. I am not afraid of failing at them, I have had several business ventures fail or just not ever get started so I do not take it to heart.

I figured that lawn service was the main one that people have in the summer, I know some have tree service which is out of the question. Thought about blacktop sealing, but there are 2 big companies here that have been around for 30 years, besides I figured that sealing the parking lot will be low on the list of tings to do since a lot of business did not even pay to have there lots cleared of snow, so why make it all nice and pretty sealed and re painted?



I thought about being a Pimp, but my luck I would end up in jail as someone's **ch...


----------



## robjets (Dec 12, 2009)

How about parking lot line painting?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Repair and service business seem to be the strongest sector right now, avoid retail sales.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Landscape Contractor


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Lawn Care, Landscape Contractor


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

robjets;1260944 said:


> How about parking lot line painting?


I have thought about that, but its the same deal as the seal coating, The 2 big boys here do that also, and its something that is not necessary, just cosmetic.

But I have thought about that for the last 2 years, and I messed up and did not buy the equipment last summer from a guy that was hard up for money. Which was one of the reasons I did not buy it, figured something was either wrong with the equipment or there was not much call for the work...could had been the dude was just lazy, I do not know...

any leads on the equipment?


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

basher;1260955 said:


> Repair and service business seem to be the strongest sector right now, avoid retail sales.


I want to stay as far away from the repair business as I can, owned an auto repair shop years ago, very hard to get your money out of people, get stuck with there cars that you have repaired with out getting paid. This area is very very hard to compete in, way to many chain stores, both local and national. Way to many Hispanic shops working for peanuts and people just will not pay as they would rather just leave there car on the side of the road and get other buy hear/pay here clunker...

Oh I forgot to mention that rent here is way expencive for anything that can be used as an repair shop, Insurance is hard to get if your not a franchise...

No never will I own another repair shop, and I have been around/in them my whole life. Father has owned one for 30+ years, grand father had one for about the same amount of time before he passed..

Service business, that is what I am looking toward, something that the Illegal Alien or unemployed jake leg can not do for 5 bucks. That is why I want to stay away from the lawn service.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

When you say Landscape, I think of mulch and a few plants but I know its more then that..

I talked to a friend of mine that has been in the lawn/landscaping business for 30 years about getting into it. My problem is I am not experienced in landscaping, sure I can plant a tree or bush but there is alot more to it then that..

Again, we talked about it, but are people still paying to have there landscaping done? I thought about doing just mulching, but are people still paying for it? I mean if your under employed or out of work are you realy worried about the mulch and that flower bed?

I guess its different parts of the region and how the depression(yes I think we are on the verge of another depression) affects that area. I know my area has been hit hard, not as hard as others but people are holding on to there money...

If you have been in business for any length of time, then you have a customer base, but if you are starting out, well you either have to be a jake leg with no legal business or under cut people to the point that you realy do not make any money to get started....
He makes good money, has had the same customers for 20+ years and used to have people flag him down to do there lawns or landscaping, but for the last few years he said he has not had even one person even wanted a price. Some of his regular long term customers have dropped him for the 5.00 jake leg jobs...


I would like to do the landscaping work, I love to work outside and do not mind working to hard for to little pay but were to start???

So what is the rule on mulch? is it like salt 3x the cost?


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I am in the construction business. Do a little bit of everything. Construction is slow but I have a lot of connections between the fire dept and me and my dad. So I think this summer will pick up a little. I hope..


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh, I forgot..

Were is a good place to start looknig for info to get into the landscaping, not lawn mowing business?
Or into the parking lot painting/striping business??

Leads?


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

firefighter1406;1261005 said:


> I am in the construction business. Do a little bit of everything. Construction is slow but I have a lot of connections between the fire dept and me and my dad. So I think this summer will pick up a little. I hope..


thought about that, doing renovations and repairs. have a friend from Tx that has about 20 years experience and nother friend with 20-30 years experience. I have some, but I figured between all 3 of us we could do about anything except HVAC and Plumbing, but I have someone that can do that work also..

Construction is dead here, My buddies and I have been beating the bushes for some work for the last year or so, but its the same deal.."were waiting on BLA BLA BLA"

We had one job that we got the bid on, was a 11k job. But we turned it down after they said we were not to get paid until the job was completed and we had to wait on the to buy the materials at there leisure.. 
Yeah waiting until the job was complete I can understand, but I am not going to work for a month, then wait 6 months for them to buy a bucket of nails....screw that

My busienss is licensed as a contractor/consultant so I can do just about anything with that license, all I have to do is add it to my contractors insuance policy...


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Dr Who;1261006 said:


> Oh, I forgot..
> 
> Were is a good place to start looknig for info to get into the landscaping, not lawn mowing business?
> Or into the parking lot painting/striping business??
> ...


Advertise, get out and get to know your neighbors, basically get the word out. Once you land a couple of good installs, take lots of pictures so you have something to show potential clients.

Spend as much on advertising as you can. Skip spending the money on pricey equipment and just rent it until you've built up enough business to buy what you need.

And also study, study, study everything that has to do with landscaping.

I hate mowing with a passion, but will still do it if it's part of a larger maintenance package.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Property maintenance and Landscape construction. All our clients are year round. And some residential clients for landscapes and hardscapes etc.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Little background on my business ventures over the past 15-18 years

Lawn equipment repair business
(closed due to lack of paying customers "why would I pay 100.00 for a carburetor for a 50.00 lawnmower"? Because the carburetor costs me 85 bucks!)

Automotive repair business
(Closed due to thieving partner that put me 60k in the hole in one year, almost lost everything I had including my home not including all the trips to court to sue people for my money, getting broke into all the time, several attempted robbery's, people just abandon there autos after you put time and parts into them. People agree to a price for the repair, then refuse to pay, off to court.employees doing employee things or just being stupid..then came the partner)

Tire Shop
(could not compete with the big box stores, my supplier was selling me tires wholesale higher then they did to there retail customers)

Lawn Service
(sold out due to so many non paying customers and had an offer to go back to survey work)

Mobile Tire Store (were I went to the customer rather then them come to me)
(closed due to lack of customers, still could not compete with the box stores even thought I had better deals on tires then before)

Online Tire business
(see Mobile tire business)

Online business selling antique military surplus
(partner/friend (ex friend) screwed me out of it with the owner of the surplus goods)

Online automotive restoration parts business
(never got off the ground, can not compete with out spending 250K on inventory per year per supplier)

Tire Recycling business
(Customer"why would I pay you 2.00 to dispose of a tire that I can pay a Mexican .50 ? Me" Because they are not licensed, bonded(10K in Ky) and are throwing them on the side of the road or over a hill" Customer"I do not care, it costs me .50c each") Guess why that went under!

Painting business
( Lack of paying customers, to many Mexicans working for peanuts)

Automotive body shop
( people not paying there bills after agreeing to the price, to many trips to court to get my money, employees doing what employees do, not show up, show up drunk, late or just flat out lie)

Selling rebuilt wrecks (that was rebuilt in my shop)
See auto body shop employee list, also got hard to compete with the buy here pay here lots)

Snow Plowing business..
(well so far I have not lost money, not really much either)

Construction business (Not really mine, its a joint deal and I am really only a helper as I am still learning the trade, but there is still not enough work for them to need me)

well that is all I can think of off the top of my head, I am sure that I have forgotten something, I would have to look through all my records that are packed away in the attic to be sure and its not wort the effort


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

Dump trucking here.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Digging as usual from the top down.Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Dr Who;1261039 said:


> Little background on my business ventures over the past 15-18 years
> 
> Lawn equipment repair business
> (closed due to lack of paying customers "why would I pay 100.00 for a carburetor for a 50.00 lawnmower"? Because the carburetor costs me 85 bucks!)
> ...


Best advice I got from many people, DON'T have a partner in business!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

White Gardens;1261061 said:


> Best advice I got from many people, DON'T have a partner in business!


LOL...

Yes I agree, I learned that the hard way..
Only way I will do anything with someone else is on the half and we both do half the work.But then I will only do it with 2 people, both that I have known for a very lng time and trust completely. One being a very close friend and the other is my girlfriend of to many years the rest, I just pay them per hour....
And it takes a lot, I meen a lot to get me to trust any one anymore when it comes to money or my stuff....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Dr Who;1260991 said:


> I want to stay as far away from the repair business as I can, owned an auto repair shop years ago, very hard to get your money out of people, get stuck with there cars that you have repaired with out getting paid. .


You can repair lots of things that are not cars. But for that matter a windshield repair business is good right now. anything that saves money adn you get paid up front, and do it in their driveway, parking lot, you can work for the GP and auto dealer repair shops.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't possibly see that you could find enough clients to make enough money to live off of by just doing mulch, unless you dump some serious cash and get one of those mulch-blowing truck setups. For really large jobs, like apartment complexes, the only way you can stay competitive is to run one of those, or hire people that are willing to work for $5/hr. 

I run a landscaping company. Mowing is our bread and butter, but we also do loads of mulching, lawn installations, spring/fall cleanups, all that good stuff. Looking to maybe venture into sprinkler installations, but I'm not quite ready to take that on yet. You asked earlier how to price mulch. We price it per yard installed. Obviously different types of mulch cost more or less than others. Price it accordingly. 

I also do a good bit of sub work for an exterminating company. They go around to hotels, apartment and condo complexes, and other large commercial stuff and bid on anything that a company could possibly put a bid in for; pest control, lawn care, landscaping, snow removal, you name it. What they can't handle themselves, they sub out to companies like mine, and we take care of it for them. It's nice because I don't have to handle the customer part. I get paid the same day every month, regardless of if the customer is on time paying or not. They seem to be doing pretty well.


----------



## robjets (Dec 12, 2009)

Sounds like what ever you do out there you don't get paid.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Landscape Design/Build & Maintenance, Dumpsters, land clearing, demolition, sprinklers, parking lot maintenance & Repair, tree service, fertilize & pesticide applications, pavers, retaining walls, masonry, building maintenance, excavating, general contracting. There's not too much that we don't offer our customers.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

junk removal


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

basher;1261217 said:


> You can repair lots of things that are not cars. But for that matter a windshield repair business is good right now. anything that saves money adn you get paid up front, and do it in their driveway, parking lot, you can work for the GP and auto dealer repair shops.


thought about the windsheild deal, actualy was in the works with a national franshisee a couple years ago, just could not come up wiht the cash as my credit is not so good anymore..

Was one here for sale local company that did all the dealerships, but again not enuff cashe to buy it.... But yes that is good money in windshield repair, I may have to look into that again, its been about 2 years now.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

thelettuceman;1261323 said:


> junk removal


LOL..

Tons of people doing that now, scrap does not bring that much here, its good but I dont want to bust a tire for 30 bucks of scrap LOL...

I forgot about taht, I did scraping when I was in college LOL!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

paponte;1261313 said:


> Landscape Design/Build & Maintenance, Dumpsters, land clearing, demolition, sprinklers, parking lot maintenance & Repair, tree service, fertilize & pesticide applications, pavers, retaining walls, masonry, building maintenance, excavating, general contracting. There's not too much that we don't offer our customers.


Wow...I thought I was going to see hookers in that list, I think that is the only service that is left that has to do with service at the house LOL


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

robjets;1261260 said:


> Sounds like what ever you do out there you don't get paid.


 I know, I wonder if its me? but I still try anyway LOL


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

Title Insurance and Rv towing, I do the RV towing for the summer months out on the beaches and NYS parks


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

White Gardens;1261021 said:


> Advertise, get out and get to know your neighbors, basically get the word out. Once you land a couple of good installs, take lots of pictures so you have something to show potential clients.
> 
> Spend as much on advertising as you can. Skip spending the money on pricey equipment and just rent it until you've built up enough business to buy what you need.
> 
> ...


advertising is the big thing, but its so pricy, I did some ads with my service station, I spend thousands of dollers a month and got nothing out of it. Newspaper is 80 bucks for each day for a 2 or 3 line ad, 100 on the weekend last I checked. Radio is 60 bucks a sec for off peak time and 120 for peak time, 5 years ago...

I have the snow plow stuff on the side of the truck, price and all.... My neiobors never said anything and I plowed the street every time it snowed, so that know what I do and what that big yelloe thing on the truck is for LOL....

Pictures are a great idea, have been doing that with what renivations I have gotten to do, or help on as reference of the work...


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

sounds like you need to go get a job start applying jmo


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I think you should go work for somebody else. You attitude is very negative and you think nobody needs work or will pay for it.
with that attitude I can see why nodody pays you or wants to use your service.
Guess what millions of business are making it and thriving in this economy. I would go to some local business networking evemts
and find a mentor to teach you how to be a successfully business owner.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Dump Truckin is what i do FT

But i wouldnt get in to it. 4.00/gal diesel is killing all your profits. Plus the profuts are small to being with. Now with fuel prices it is hard. very hard.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

WMHLC;1261413 said:


> I think you should go work for somebody else. You attitude is very negative and you think nobody needs work or will pay for it.
> with that attitude I can see why nodody pays you or wants to use your service.
> Guess what millions of business are making it and thriving in this economy. I would go to some local business networking evemts
> and find a mentor to teach you how to be a successfully business owner.


Ouch. But I honestly have to say that I was thinking the same thing.

Dr. Who, you need to just work for someone else......absolutely nothing wrong with that.

P.S. Dr Who, I have a feeling you werent the only one that got screwed throughout all of those biz ventures you had.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

I own my own fence installation company. Here is a link to some of my work

http://omaha.craigslist.org/sks/2240655076.html

fuel prices going up is making everything go up so you have to study your market alot.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

fence installation if a good one. I run a stump grinding business. I enjoy the work and it pays the bills so far.

www.neilsson.com is my stump grinding web site.
Pete


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

Dr Who;1261342 said:


> advertising is the big thing, but its so pricy, I did some ads with my service station, I spend thousands of dollers a month and got nothing out of it. Newspaper is 80 bucks for each day for a 2 or 3 line ad, 100 on the weekend last I checked. Radio is 60 bucks a sec for off peak time and 120 for peak time, 5 years ago...


You can advertise all you want, but it ain't going to do a damn if you don't understand who your market is, and how to contact them.

Judging from your list, I'm guessing that you are a fast learner and a hard worker, but not very business savvy. Based on that, why don't you try and find a successful small company (any field) in your area and try to learn a bit about business. Perhaps take a few business courses at your local community college, or find a mentor.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

RMC LANDSCAPING;1261346 said:


> sounds like you need to go get a job start applying jmo


I agree with this guy. From this post it just sounds like being in business for yourself is not working. You have an excuse why EVERY business you have tried didn't work. But I guarantee there are successful lawn mower repair shops, junk removal businesses, auto repair shops, tire shops, painting businesses, auto body shops, and construction businesses in your area. The fact of the matter is the common denominator of all your 'business ventures' is you.

Sorry to be harsh, but it's the best advice I can give you.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

lude1990;1261492 said:


> I own my own fence installation company. Here is a link to some of my work
> 
> http://omaha.craigslist.org/sks/2240655076.html
> 
> fuel prices going up is making everything go up so you have to study your market alot.


NIce work!!

I have kicked the idea around about fence building, mainly farm fences...


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Dr Who;1261336 said:


> I know, I wonder if its me? but I still try anyway LOL


Be a hooker, a male one. Can't be many around right?? Good money, lots of perks, maybe the wife won't mind if the money is right....LOL


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Qouted the wrong post....OOPS

We do landscape design/build, light excavating landscape maintenance, masonry, mukch, plantings etc etc, basically a full service landscape contractor.

That said, the handyman business could be decent, if your a handy man.

Ties in nicely with the hooker business.......LOL


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

For all you that say its me, I am not going to disagree wit you, but its not that I have screwed people or had bad attitudes with customers (until they refuse to pay).

I bend over backwards for customers, I have lost hundreds of thousands of dollars with the combined business over the years. If people ask for help, and they genualy need it, then I will help them, I always have, and have been screwed most time, but some times I was not. I gave out a couple hundred bucks this winter before Christmas to a couple people casuethey were broke and hungry, I had one help me with remodeling my bathroom and paid them an extra 250 bucks just last week.

I took care of a woman that was homeless for over a year untill she got back on her feet, asked for nothing in return and receved nothing in return(so don't even think it), I took care of a homeless guy for 4 years, gave him a place to live, a place to work, bought him a truck, feed him etc. Never asked for any ting in return other then him work or me, which I paid him.

I have always been the one that was screwed over, even the partner I had in the auto shop got off Scott free as I never pressed charges, nor did I beat the crap out of him when I was attacked after confronting him about the money. He came at me with a pipe, I took it from him and subdued him till the other employees pulled us apart, I told him to leave and never come back. That was that, I could have shot him or beat him to death as I always carry a gun and I was bigger/stronger then him. But I just held him against the wall until he got half unconcerns and the employees could get between us so he would not attack me again, as I had him off me once, he came at me again.

I was heart broken, he was a friend, I thought anyway.. I am not the negative hateful person that is seams from that list. I have had bad luck, either lack of funds, lack of paying customers etc. But I have always done what I could to make the customer happy, if it costs me money.

Sure there are plenty of business in my area that are thriving, in this economy, but they do what I can not, and that is rape people with there prices. the repair shops charge 100-150 hr, some are 80 most are closer to 100. I charged 50-55hr as I think that is more of a fair price, I can not over charge for anything. I charged 10% over costs for parts, not 80% or 100% like most here, I would trade out with people that had little money to do repairs, I traded a guy an 800.00 job to have him paint the name and number of the business on the building, I paid for the paint.

As for the other business, some never got started as I could not drum up the funds or customers willing to pay. This area is hard to compete in, people like the BIG name stores, no matter what it is just to brag that they got there service done by XXX.

Lawn mowing, Ok I had an account that I did 5 commercial lots for them, I charged them about 25-45 per lot depending on the size. I mowed them once a week, If they needed mowed. If not then I did not mow them. The customers were tickled to death as they were paying I think it was 150 per week per lot and there were mowed no matter what 3 times a week (why it was 150 a week).
They loved my work, said Idid a great job and was happy with the fees. They fired me and went back to who they were using because they liked having XXXXX named truck infront of there business doing there work, not Ford's Lawn Service. Then they had the nerve to call me 2 years later wanting me to mow 2 of there lots again because XXXX doubled there fees!

No, I have to say you all are right, I am the fault. I am not a crook, I have a conscious and I like to be able to sleep at night. 
I refuse to over charge someone, I will not take advantage of someone and if that keeps me from having my own business, so be it!

As for working for someone, I would much rather as its less stress, but so far my 30-40 aps I send in every couple weeks has not landed me anything, other then some offers to work for min wage, which I can not afford to do.

If you think that I have excuses, no I just stated why the business did not make it, I never said who was at fault, I gave some examples. Yes I am tainted, but I have lost more money that most people make in there life, I have almost lost my home 3 times, I have been scewed over so many times I can not even remember, I have lost alot more then money that as affected me(personal that I do want to get into), was told 4 years ago that I had 6 months to live by a doctor,I guess I proved her wrong. So yes I have a bad attitude, but put yourself in my shoes and you would had committed suicide long ago, but I never let any of it interfere with any business I try, I do my best, I take care of the customer by going way beyond there excitation or I do not charge them. I always do more then what I say to make the job look better, I only use quality parts/material so that the job will last, not have to be redone 3 times.


I tell you what, you think that its my fault, I will give you a place to sleep and a building (old 2 bay service station) to use to run a business here in Lexington, see if you can make it or not!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

zabMasonry;1261710 said:


> You can advertise all you want, but it ain't going to do a damn if you don't understand who your market is, and how to contact them.
> 
> Judging from your list, I'm guessing that you are a fast learner and a hard worker, but not very business savvy. Based on that, why don't you try and find a successful small company (any field) in your area and try to learn a bit about business. Perhaps take a few business courses at your local community college, or find a mentor.


business savvy, I agree tha I am not, I have the principal down, buy cheap sell high, make a profit. I have been trying to learn from my father and my best friend, but they are both the same age (60's) both are fixing to retire and I have implemented there ideas and how they got into business, but it seems that the things they did 30+ years ago, just do not cut it in today's world, at least not for me.

I took some business classes when I was in colege, I did not fair so well in them, I guess that should had told me something.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm going to open one of them Asian Massage Joints


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I fix cars and trucks, and do mobile diagnostics for other shops in my area when they have a problem they cant solve, or dont have the tool to do reprogramming. We also do skid steer work, and rent a tractor to a large custom farming operation. I would like to get into more ag related work as well, as I have grown to love doing that stuff. But currently the snow business and the automotive repair are our bread and butter. 

I know the automotive industry very well. However I do not know what the cost of living and doing business is in kentucky. The main reason your automotive business failed is because you charged 50 55 bucks an hour. It is the same as plowing snow. Learn your cost of doing business. No professional repair center can survive at that price. Look at it, if you were in industry for over ten years youve probably spent well over 50,000-70,000 in your personal tools and toolbox alone. You also say you owned the place, now you must supply the specialty tools, like scan tools, scopes, and the thousands of special service tools. Add a excellent source of service information which is about 10,000-15,000 a year. Then rent, or your building mortgage, pay your techs, top rate techs should be 30-60+ bucks an hour.(Its grown into an incredibly high tech industry and they should be paid like the high tech professional that they are) Soap, water, floor cleaner, hardware, training, building and equipment maintenance, the list goes on and on. You probably had a flat rate shop so if that job took longer than supposed to, who eats it? You do especially if the shop is busy. 50 to 55 bucks an hour is not fair for anybody. A shop that is charging 100 to 150 dollars an hour as long as they are HONEST and do QUALITY work is NOT ripping ANYBODY off. We are one of the higher priced service centers and snow removal contractors around and we don't have many customers who don't pay. You also need to select a target consumer. Do you want the customer who is only looking at price? I sure dont, most of the time they are the worst customers you can have. Obviously their are exceptions...

The same goes for any business venture you get into. Snow plowing and removal is no exception. How much does it cost you to run your snow business? You must know your costs to run a successful business. Factor in every single cost you have and figure how much you want in your pocket. Now im not attacking you in anyway. I do see that you have had alot of bad luck and that sucks and appears some of it was out of your control. However as you already know much of it is in your control. It sounds like you are a hard worker, but don't work for peanuts. Ive learned many things the hard way, just like most of us here and Ive seen my parents learn the hard way as well. They started the shop 40 years ago, and my mother always said they hardly got by until the early 2000's, even though they were busy as can be. She states that is because they never truly knew what it cost to run a business until then, Their business is still running very strong even after my dad passed. Ive been lucky with my business as Ive had alot of mentors who have shown me some of the tips and tricks needed to survive in the world of business.

Whatever you venture into next I wish you the best of luck, but do your research. I know it can be hard to figure out the costs of something before you get involved, but get as close as you can to the right numbers and adjust accordingly. Dont be low priced in anything, as you not only hurt yourself, but the entire industry. If you do the best work around, whatever it may be, you should have little trouble charging accordingly.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a construction co. residential, also set manufactured homes and modular homes on
crawl spaces and full basements, To keep my tractors and skid steers busy( after winter
plowing season ) I have rotary cutters & tillers. For the skid steers I have augers, buckets
and blades to keep them busy, I advertize the equipment services and keep them busy 
year round. Having said that in order to keep busy we are lic. and work several states.
ID, MT, UT, WY. ND. NV. Most of our work is in ID. ND. WY. The equipment that has the
best return for the money are the skid steers in fact I just bought a new case 440 series 3.
The equipment dealers have good rebates and 0% interest programs right now. That gave
me a good excuse to purchase a new skid steer don't you think.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Everything asphalt related is my business. But no driveways!

Sounds to me like your just too nice of a guy. Its nice to help people but its time to start thinking of yourself. Your stories about how you helped homeless people is great but I have a hunch that maybe you did the same when it came to your businesses. How many people steamrolled you during these ventures and how did you react?

BTW sealcoating is not just cosmetic. It can be a very good business if your market is receptive to the idea.


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

SSS Inc.;1262186 said:


> Everything asphalt related is my business. How many people STEAMROLLED you during these ventures and how did you .


 Nice pun lol you forgot to mention an aspiring meteorologist.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

qualitycut;1262255 said:


> Nice pun lol you forgot to mention an aspiring meteorologist.


Speaking of steamrollers you wouldn't believe how many people ask us if the rollers run on water.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

wewille;1262123 said:


> I fix cars and trucks, and do mobile diagnostics for other shops in my area when they have a problem they cant solve, or dont have the tool to do reprogramming. We also do skid steer work, and rent a tractor to a large custom farming operation. I would like to get into more ag related work as well, as I have grown to love doing that stuff. But currently the snow business and the automotive repair are our bread and butter.
> 
> I know the automotive industry very well. However I do not know what the cost of living and doing business is in kentucky. The main reason your automotive business failed is because you charged 50 55 bucks an hour. everything I had was paid for in full, got a great rates, close outs used or salvage. Oh I made a profit every year but the last were I was basically robbed. The first year I made a profit of 50K, the 2nd was about 120k and the 3rd and 4th were over 200k each year profit not net, now this is from memory, so I may be wrong, but its close. the 5th year was the year that I went in the hole so much, and the guy was stealing form me for 3 years, so its untelling how much I really made. I worked 6 sometimes 7 days a week, most of the time 10-12hrs a day, I worked my tail off and was busy as an one legged man in a but kicking contest, then it all just dryed up when I confronted the theif that was my partner, who never invested a dime in the business, I only got his customer base, his better deals on parts, and his 30+ year experance, well he did pay part of the bills sometimes I should had known better, but I was nieve at the time and he was a friend, I thought
> 
> ...


all in all I would be better off just working for someone, but that is were I get paid peanuts as I alwasy put more into what I do then what I get out of it...
For now I am going to continue selling my random junk on eBay, and do random jobs that people need help on. Gives me time to clean out the house of stupid junk that I have gathered over the last 10 years, I need a break from work anyway as I am rying to teach myself to build funiture....

........................


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

magnum1;1262180 said:


> I The equipment dealers have good rebates and 0% interest programs right now. That gave
> me a good excuse to purchase a new skid steer don't you think.


can't beat that at all!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

SSS Inc.;1262186 said:


> Everything asphalt related is my business. But no driveways!
> 
> How many people steamrolled you during these ventures and how did you react?
> 
> .


how many, see the part were I lost thousands of $$...

Well, I get mad a heck, sware I will never do it again and well....

Yeah, I have been to nice, but then when I got tuff, then I am called an a-hole. I have become realy tuff the last few years, been burned t omuch and I finily said enuff. But now I am a hateful negitive a hole, or at least that is what I am told.

Just can not seem to get in the middle, I want to be a Middle Man LOL


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

SSS Inc.;1262295 said:


> Speaking of steamrollers you wouldn't believe how many people ask us if the rollers run on water.


run on water? realy? LOL


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

What kinda junk are you selling on EBAY?? If i tell you im homeless would you give it too me :laughing:


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dr Who;1261793 said:


> NIce work!!
> 
> I have kicked the idea around about fence building, mainly farm fences...


thx man and farm fence is the easiest fence to put up probly can do a few miles of it a day if you have the right equipment.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Dr Who;1262378 said:


> run on water? realy? LOL


I'm not kidding. Our rollers have water tanks and the water is used to stop asphalt from sticking to the drums and people think we are fueling up. Keep in mind I live in Minneapolis.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Dr Who;1262368 said:


> each year profit not net


Profit IS Net. Net is what you have left from your Gross after all expenses. All expenses can include earmarked money being saved for specific future expenses.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Dr Who;1261039 said:


> Little background on my business ventures over the past 15-18 years
> 
> Lawn equipment repair business
> (closed due to lack of paying customers "why would I pay 100.00 for a carburetor for a 50.00 lawnmower"? Because the carburetor costs me 85 bucks!)
> ...


After failing at almost everything, I'm impressed you're willing to keep trying.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jgoetter1;1262454 said:


> After failing at almost everything, I'm impressed you're willing to keep trying.


Look at Abraham Lincoln's employment/business history, aren't you glad he kept trying?


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Irrigation systems - installation and service; landscape maintenance for a number of our commercial/industrial snow-clearing customers


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I own an auto repair shop. its doing well. I live in a town of 1600 people and theres another tire shop and another full service shop in town. 

i showed 30k profit last year. but i have 2500 cash in my home for whatever, and thats money ive been paid in the last month. so id say 60k a year profit on a small 2 bay shop, after paying 1 employee. My goal within the next 1-2 years is to open up another shop in a bigger city. we will see how that pans out.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Dr Who;1262368 said:


> all in all I would be better off just working for someone, but that is were I get paid peanuts as I alwasy put more into what I do then what I get out of it...
> For now I am going to continue selling my random junk on eBay, and do random jobs that people need help on. Gives me time to clean out the house of stupid junk that I have gathered over the last 10 years, I need a break from work anyway as I am rying to teach myself to build funiture....
> 
> ........................


I will give you a good rebuttle tomorrow or Thursday, they are calling for some snow the next few days so i need to get some sleep! Those are some interesting thoughts you had, and i still have to respectfully disagree with you, but ill talk about it later


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

I work full time for the Post Office.This is just my mad money since I need a plow for my long driveway anyways.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a construction/renovations buinsess, a landscaping buinsess, and a maintenance buisness during the summer, the construction work carries through the winter too. My dad also runs a welding shop that I own.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Professional -Grounds- Maintenance..
We service inside of buildings as well as outside, strip /wall floors, buff & polish. Carpet cleaning, painting, restroom cleaning, we handle ALL aspects of maintenance...!

Also pro detailer/paint correction specialist, detailed cars from pinto to porshe..


----------



## captshawn (Dec 19, 2008)

Fishing here is a picture of my summer office.


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

Roofer here. If your old"er" I wouldn't recommend it. Most roofers die young. I guess thats why its profitable....


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

heavy equipment escort service, and heavy equipment/ truck driver on the side


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Mainly Electrical Contractor but i do other home maintenance too. Small roof jobs, decks, siding, pressure washing, security checks, tree cutting, stump removal, lawn mowing, small excavation. Around here you have to be diversified or you will starve. With all the tools, equipment from the electrical business and past experience why not pick and choose an oddball job here and there.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

captshawn;1263486 said:


> Fishing here is a picture of my summer office.


Thats awsome!Thumbs Up I would love to be involved in the charter biz....Love being on the water, & love fishing. I dont think I could give up my concrete/excavation/snow business though, I also enjoy it very much.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Dr. Who- If you have some money left I'll be happy to swindle you out of it too. Just an idea. I could sell you, "How to start a roofing company". Let me know


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

Continue to build snow removal trucks and build these


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

LON;1264435 said:


> Continue to build snow removal trucks and build these


Slick looking tractors LON!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I am a Chip & Dale dancer during the off peak seson!!!


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I Operate a Sawmill ,,,I Saw Norhtern White Cedar selling primarily to loghome companies I also produce Cedar Decking and Fencing


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1264450 said:


> Slick looking tractors LON!


Big 4x4 tractor has a Gledhill 11HSB 11ft power-reverse plow on front and a 9ft Fair Snocrete blower on back during the winter


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*The grass is always greener...*

This is an interesting post and I commend you Dr. Who for putting your neck on the chopping block. It is difficult to be vulnerable as you have.

I think we are all like Job's counselors, none of us sees the whole picture though I think some people have some good advice and we are all trying to help. I find myself in a similar situation.

I have a small printing and graphics business. It is what I have done since I was a kid working with my dad. I have been plowing snow and doing some retaining walls over the past year and I can see that this industry is tough like any other. What I have been looking for is a business that is in a relatively good market for todays business climate and have been particularly interested in providing services to seniors since they are a growing demographic. At least I wont be fighting against a waning industry (like printing) on top of a difficult economy. Seniors need roofs repaired, gutters cleaned; lots of things they can't do themselves.

Like you I don't want to overcharge people and I especially won't take advantage of the seniors, but you do need to charge a fair price so you can be profitable, provide for your family or others, and stay in business.

One small suggestion: You said "I have not figured out how to get the customers that are not looking at price but quality". That is simple to answer, charge more and continue to do a good job.

I hope this helps.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We do excavation in the summer months and use the equipment in the winter for snow.

I also have done web design for the past 10 years for larger music/record companies.

I am working right now on a website redo for our excavation company at http://www.tyler-david.com and am working on a website for my girl friends fitness studio at http://www.westshorefitgroup.com.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Was in lawn care but I'm going the custom crop harvesting route starting this year. Gonna be a another jd Dave on here boys.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Fishing and Industrial sweeping....Did I mention FISHING...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;1265336 said:


> Was in lawn care but I'm going the custom crop harvesting route starting this year. Gonna be a another jd Dave on here boys.


Ha were pretty small time on the farm compared to the custom guys. We farm around 1600 acres and have a grain elevator for our own use. Works out quite well with the snow work in the winter. Best of luck in the combine crew I wish I had done something like that when I was younger.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm a full time high school student. I will be graduating in June. This Summer I'm going to be working for a construction company and I'm also going to get my Class A CDL. Then I'm going to be atending Washington County Comunity Colege in Calias Maine to do the Heavy Equipment Operation program this Fall. After I get out of colege I'm going to get a job runing an excavator in the Summer and plowing snow in the Winter. My Dad is giving me a peice of land to build a house so, I will build my shop there to. I want to build a big shop, big enough I can drive a dump truck in and tip the body up. Then, one day I would like to own my own excavation company with one exacavator, a dozer, a skid steer, a loader and a dump truck. Then in the Winter I could get a town road contract so, I would have to buy atleast two trucks with plows, wings and sanders. That's my plan. Hopefully it will work out. I know none of that will happen over time. But, after a while working for some one else I can pick up peices of equipment hear and there and slowly start my own buisnes.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm just starting with mowing hay. No grain.



JD Dave;1265608 said:


> Ha were pretty small time on the farm compared to the custom guys. We farm around 1600 acres and have a grain elevator for our own use. Works out quite well with the snow work in the winter. Best of luck in the combine crew I wish I had done something like that when I was younger.


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

Roofing. Our season is just starting Thumbs Up

I can't wait to feel that hot asphalt again!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Eronningen;1264216 said:


> Dr. Who- If you have some money left I'll be happy to swindle you out of it too. Just an idea. I could sell you, "How to start a roofing company". Let me know


LOL...

I have some saved back for someone to swindle me out of LOL..

Roofing, no thank you, I am scared to death getting on a roof. Being on hte roof is not the bad part, its the ladder I do not like. It is the getting on/off the ladder that I do not like and I am afraid of the ground!

I did fall through a roof once on a house I was cleaning out the gutters and pulling off some dead limbs. I was like 16 or so, maybe that is what scared me!

I do know there is good money in roofing, I know here they make a fortune with the hispanic labors. Had my roof priced 7 years ago for 10 grand on the low, 13 on the high side, just pull and replace the shigles, no wood work (which mine needed and still needs in places).

My house is not that big, 1200SF or so. The roof is steep, but not that steep, I ended up just getting some patch work done to hold it over temp. 6 years ago LOL...


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

Dr Who;1266316 said:


> LOL...
> 
> I have some saved back for someone to swindle me out of LOL..
> 
> ...


Wow, I'll fly in to do your roof for 3 quaters of that price.

I quoted a lady the other day $10,000.00 for a roof about 3500 sq ft and I got beat out by $3,000.00. The fly by nighters here are are slowly destroying us.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

rv4jesus;1265282 said:


> This is an interesting post and I commend you Dr. Who for putting your neck on the chopping block. It is difficult to be vulnerable as you have.
> 
> In person, but then again I may have on one of my survey jobs...
> I think we are all like Job's counselors, none of us sees the whole picture though I think some people have some good advice and we are all trying to help. I find myself in a similar situation.
> ...


................


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I want a business running peoples boats during the summer. That way I won't get bored with my boats and I can run on other people's gas. 100HP minimum. 14 foot minimum.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

David 06 Ranger;1266321 said:


> Wow, I'll fly in to do your roof for 3 quaters of that price.
> 
> I quoted a lady the other day $10,000.00 for a roof about 3500 sq ft and I got beat out by $3,000.00. The fly by nighters here are are slowly destroying us.


If I had the money, I'd have you do it LOL..

I did forget to tell you there was 3 layers of singles, maybe that is the price difference....


----------



## David 06 Ranger (Nov 23, 2008)

Dr Who;1266365 said:


> If I had the money, I'd have you do it LOL..
> 
> I did forget to tell you there was 3 layers of singles, maybe that is the price difference....


Yikes, yeah that's awefull.

If you rented scaffolding + jacks and planks for a couple days then you and a few of your buddies could tackle it. Get it stripped and prepped in with ice & water shield and tar paper. Then the roofers would have scaffolding plus jacks and planks already on the roof. They would love you. lol


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

hhi consruction and snow removeal chillicothe ohio 45601 740 775 7592 i have been roofing and building for 31 years.. 26 years for myself....we do all types of remodeling.. repairs... siding windows doors metelroofs shingel roofs . i use to love it when i was young. now at 47 i hate it but it pays the bills ..we stay busy all year.. been buying houses to remodel and resale in spare time. or rentel . also rebuild meyer snowplow pumps


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

What he said....(45 yrs of ldscp.ctrctg...sheeesh!)


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

David 06 Ranger;1266009 said:


> Roofing. Our season is just starting Thumbs Up
> 
> I can't wait to feel that hot asphalt again!


understand your enthusiasm when there are so many leaking roofs....


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

mercer_me;1265636 said:


> I'm a full time high school student. I will be graduating in June. This Summer I'm going to be working for a construction company and I'm also going to get my Class A CDL. Then I'm going to be atending Washington County Comunity Colege in Calias Maine to do the Heavy Equipment Operation program this Fall. After I get out of colege I'm going to get a job runing an excavator in the Summer and plowing snow in the Winter. My Dad is giving me a peice of land to build a house so, I will build my shop there to. I want to build a big shop, big enough I can drive a dump truck in and tip the body up. Then, one day I would like to own my own excavation company with one exacavator, a dozer, a skid steer, a loader and a dump truck. Then in the Winter I could get a town road contract so, I would have to buy atleast two trucks with plows, wings and sanders. That's my plan. Hopefully it will work out. I know none of that will happen over time. But, after a while working for some one else I can pick up peices of equipment hear and there and slowly start my own buisnes.


gotta dream?gotta plan?...gotta succeed!


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

I am in Commercial Real Estate. I own two small apartment complexes and will be closing on a self storage facility on the 31st. Bought my truck and plow to take care of my own properties this winter, had extra time so I advertised and took on some accounts this winter. With the self storage parking lot and the extra work of managing it day to day I am not going to plow for pay next season. All of my properties plus my house will be a full 3 hours, that's plenty for me. Just doing my own stuff pays for the truck, plow and insurance and I don't want to beat my equipment up any more than I have to. 

I also have a Sign and Apparel company that I don't advertise any more, I make so much more on the real estate side it's not worth my time to make banners and t-thirts even on a part time basis. I still do some jobs for my friends, a few good customers, and of course my own stuff. 

I have decided that I am concentrating all of my effort to generate passive income, at least as passive as a hands on person such as myself can tolerate. I bought a commercial mower and my truck and plow so I do all of my plowing and mowing, about 90% of my own maintenance and I do all of the financial, banking, leasing and administrative stuff. It looks like I am done buying this year but I have a big apartment complex acquistion that I think I will be able to swing by next winter so I will have to hire at least a full time administrative person and a part time maintenance man when that happens.


----------

